# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay đi Los Angeles - Mỹ 0914 09 9696

## soicodon

*Vé máy bay đi Los Angeles - Mỹ 0914 09 9696*

Vé máy bay đi Los Angeles - Mỹ 0914 09 9696 
*Đại lý bán vé máy bay đi Los Angeles:**http://vegiareonline.com.vn/*
                – Vé máy bay giá rẻ.đặt vé đi *Los Angeles*                – Đặt vé đi *Los Angeles* 24/24.                – Giá vé máy bay, lịch bay, chương trình khuyến mãi đi*Los Angeles*– Tư vấn , đặt chỗ và giữ chỗ miễn phí cho khách hàng– Giảm giá ưu đãi cho nhóm đăng ký tour– Giảm giá cho khách mua vé thường xuyên–Hệ thống vé điện tử đầu tiên ở Việt Nam - Hiện đại , Tiết kiệm , Thuận tiện , Nhanh chóng.               – Giao vé tận nơi.
Lớn nhất miền Tây nước Mỹ, lớn thứ 3 trong cả nước và là kinh đô ánh sáng, thắng cảnh đẹp, thời tiết mát mẻ, Los Angeles không hổ danh là điểm du lịch nổi tiếng thế giới. Theo âm dịch từ tiếng Tây Ban Nha, Los Angeles có nghĩa là "thành phố thiên sứ".
Trước kia, đây là nơi chăn nuôi của người Indian. Năm 1781, thực dân Tây Ban Nha đã cho xây dựng một thị trấn ở đây. Đến năm 1822, Los Angeles được người Mexico trông nom, cai quản, và năm 1846 được trả về cho nước Mỹ. Thành phố chỉ được chính thức xây dựng vào năm 1850.
Vào giữa thế kỷ 19, nhờ vào việc phát triển mỏ vàng ở California, đường sắt Thái Bình Dương xuyên đại lục đã được khởi công xây dựng, tạo điều kiện cho thành phố phát triển. Trong thế chiến 2, nước Mỹ giàu lên nhờ buôn bán vũ khí, ngành công nghiệp vũ khí đạn dược phát triển mạnh. Đầu thế kỷ 20, với việc xây dựng đường ống dẫn nước dài, Los Angeles đã giải quyết được việc cung cấp nước - một vấn đề nghiêm trọng, nhờ vậy nó nhanh chóng trở thành thành phố lớn nhất dọc bờ biển phía Tây nước Mỹ.


Los Angeles lớn nhưng không tập trung. Diện tích toàn khu vực thành phố là 1.024 km2, bao gồm hơn 80 thành phố và thị trấn xung quanh với tổng diện tích hơn 10.000 km2, dân số hơn 7 triệu người. Sự không tập trung này khiến cho du khách thường có cảm giác "đến rồi mà tưởng như chưa đến". Dân thành phố đi làm, đi học hay ra ngoài đều sử dụng xe hơi. Bình quân cứ 1,5 người có một xe hơi, và trên 80% dân có xe riêng. Người ta có thể chạy xe hơi tới các giáo đường làm lễ, nhà hàng, hiệu sách, siêu thị... Đường cao tốc và đường dẫn vào các bãi đậu xe chiếm khoảng 30% tổng diện tích toàn thành phố. Mật độ dày đặc này khiến Los Angeles còn mang thêm biệt danh "thành phố của xe hơi".


Ngoại thành Los Angeles có khu vui chơi giải trí nổi tiếng toàn thế giới, Walt Disney. Khu giải trí này do nhà làm phim hoạt hình Mỹ Walt Disney khởi công xây dựng, và người ta lấy luôn tên ông để đặt cho nó. Công viên Walt Disney rộng 30 ha, được mở rộng vào năm 1955. Trong công viên, người ta đã xây và tái tạo nhiều phong cảnh hữu tình, những nhánh sông chảy giữa hai bờ lau sậy, bè gỗ thuyền hoa thế kỷ 18, rừng nguyên sinh nhiệt đới cây cối um tùm cho đến lầu các, phố cổ, sông núi... Bước vào cửa khu giải trí, du khách được một đàn chuột Mickey chạy đến đón chào và bắt tay. Trong khu giải trí Disney còn có hơn 50 khu vui chơi điện khí hóa như thế giới ảo, thế giới mạo hiểm, thế giới tương lai. Từ khi hoạt động đến nay, trung bình mỗi năm khu giải trí Walt Disney đã đón khoảng 20 triệu khách đến tham quan. Không ít nhà lãnh đạo cao cấp, các nhân vật quan trọng và nhân sĩ nổi tiếng thế giới cũng đến nơi đây giải trí.


Ngoại ô Tây Bắc Los Angeles là thành phố điện ảnh Hollywood, nơi xưa kia là xóm làng của những người chăn dê. Năm 1887, một ngôi biệt thự được xây dựng và được đặt tên là Hollywood. Thời tiết nơi đây dễ chịu, số ngày nắng trong năm nhiều hơn (khoảng 300 ngày), lại có đủ cảnh quan địa lý khe núi, đồng bằng, bãi biển, sa mạc... nên rất thích hợp cho việc quay phim. Vì thế, một số công ty điện ảnh miền Đông nước Mỹ ồ ạt đến xây dựng phim trường. Năm 1982, sau khi bộ phim đầu tiên Cảnh đêm ở New York được quay xong, Hollywood nhanh chóng trở thành trung tâm điện ảnh toàn nước Mỹ. Thành phố điện ảnh Hollywood có trên 180 trường quay, với hầu hết bối cảnh của toàn thế giới. Những phim được sản xuất tại đây chiếm tới 2/3 số lượng phim toàn nước Mỹ, vì thế, người ta gọi Hollywood là "kinh đô điện ảnh thế giới".
Los Angeles còn có nhiều điểm du lịch hút khách khác. Công viên hóa thạch là một khu cây cảnh được thiết kế rất khéo léo. Nó được xây dựng trên đồi của hồ Guliging, với các hóa thạch như hổ răng kiếm, khỉ lười tổng thống... còn tồn tại đến ngày nay. Tháp hòa bình được xây dựng nhân kỷ niệm thành phố tròn 200 năm và được coi là thủ phủ của California. Tháp cao 610 m, gần gấp đôi so với tháp Eiffel ở thủ đô Paris nước Pháp. Trên đỉnh tháp có đài quan sát, đài truyền hình, cục tín hiệu vô tuyến quốc tế. Mỗi năm tháp có thể đón 10 triệu khách du lịch. Ở Los Angeles còn có sân vận động Meiguibo, với 70 hàng ghế ngồi liên tục nhau được xây dựng vào vách núi trong như cái hầm khổng lồ, chứa tới 100.000 khán giả. Đây cũng là một trong những kỳ quan kiến trúc thể thao của thế giới, nơi hằng năm tổ chức những trận chung kết bóng đá giữa các đại học, tranh giải Meiguibo của Mỹ.
Để đặt chỗ và mua vé, xin vui lòng liên hệ các phòng vé và đại lý của VietjetAir  trên toàn quốc

Thông tin đặt mua vé máy bay giá rẻ trực tuyến tại Vegiareonline.com.vn

Trong quá trình đặt vé nếu có gì thắc mắc hoặc gặp khó khăn , hãy liên hệ với nhân viên của vegiareonline

Chúng tôi sẽ hỗ trợ khách hàng tận tình và chu đáo .

Chúc Quý khách hàng đặt vé thành công và có những trải nghiệm thú vị với vegiareonline.
Xem thông tin khuyến mại của Vé máy bay Vietnam airlines vào dịp cuối năm

*© 2012 CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ VÀ DU LỊCH T.H.V
Đại lý vé máy bay giá rẻ các hãng nội địa và quốc tê
Đc: 162 Khương Trung, Thanh Xuân, HN
(Đối diện UBND Phường Khương Trung)
Email: vemaybaygiare.thv@gmail.com

http://vegiareonline.com.vn

Hotline: 0914.09.9696 - 0906.244.987 - 0918.33.2229
Tel: 043.869.2537 - Fax: 043.869.2533*

----------

